# Street Bike



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo leute,
hab mich doch umentschieden und will Street fahren, 
doch kenn mich net aus und wollte fragen, weklches bike sich da eignet(sollte haben: rotor, hinterbremse (u brakes),
und sollte net mehr als 450,- kosten) hoffe ihr könnnt mir helfen!


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

Ach ja 2 pags au ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja 2 pags au ^^




Wolltest du nicht vor 2Tagen noch Flat fahren ??  

Und wenn du nach nem guten Bike fragst, wird dir wohl niemand ein Bike ohne Bremsen und Rotor vorschlagen !


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

hab mich doch umentschieden


----------



## der Digge (8. Mai 2005)

MaGarikk ! schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest du nicht vor 2Tagen noch Flat fahren ??
> 
> Und wenn du nach nem guten Bike fragst, wird dir wohl niemand ein Bike ohne Bremsen und Rotor vorschlagen !


warte..... nein rotor sucks   und Pegs kannste au einzeln kaufen   
ansonsten is dat thema mehr als durch....


----------



## derFisch (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute,
> hab mich doch umentschieden und will Street fahren,
> doch kenn mich net aus und wollte fragen, weklches bike sich da eignet(sollte haben: rotor, hinterbremse (u brakes),
> und sollte net mehr als 450,- kosten) hoffe ihr könnnt mir helfen!


Boah Kollege schau dich doch einfach mal ein bisschen hier im Forum um! Dann lernste und musst nicht für alles und jeden nen neuen Fred eröffnen.


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Mai 2005)

Weiss ja nicht... würd mir an deiner Stelle eher nen Dirtbike kaufen. Kannst ja schonmal den passenden Thread vorbereiten und dann in 2 Tagen posten. Also Jungs, bereitet euch schonmal auf die Frage vor und sucht die Links raus.


----------



## Tobster (8. Mai 2005)

@ crazy-spy:
wird gemacht...vorbereitung läuft... 
ne aber mal im ernst, manche lernen das wohl nie, dass man auch mal sich einfach umschauen kann in so einem forum...nein es wird angemeldet, und gleich erstmal tausend fragen gestellt ohne zu schauen, ob es schon antworten gibt bez. ähnliche probleme und lösungen...beschränkt sowas!

tobi


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2005)

Eastern Jane / Ace Of Spades, 489, haben Rotor und Pegs.


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

S O R R Y ! ! ! 
bin aba anfänger und das wär ******* ein bmx zu kaufen das am näöchsten tag schrott ist


----------



## MaGarikk ! (8. Mai 2005)

Ach, an sich ist es ja garnicht so schlimm, mal nen paar Fragen zu stellen, aber wenn man sich alle 2Tage umentscheidet, kommt das schon nen bissel asich rüber, zumal du ja auch meintest schon nen Bike zu besitzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

hör mal zu ich habs in denn letzten tagen wie alle anderen auch gesagt

addict

und pegs rüstest du nach


----------



## moo (8. Mai 2005)

Nur mal so nebenbei, weil ich in verschiedenen Threads gelesen hab, daß das Addict keine Vorderbremse haben soll: entgegen dem Promofoto auf der WTP-Seite ist eine VR-Bremse dran. Auf o.g. Foto fehlen natürlich auch der Kettenschutz und diverse Reflektoren, die im Auslieferungszustand dran sind.


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

das addict is ******* 
1.hat kein rotor
2.is nen dirt bike (glaube ich)
und ich besitze bereits ein bike is aba für 99,- bei ebay
und das suckt bis in die unenlichkeit und noch viel weiter!
kann es sein das dass Felt Chasm =2005= (http://www.bmxer.de/) gut für den preis ist???


----------



## coyoute (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> das addict is *******
> 1.hat kein rotor
> 2.is nen dirt bike (glaube ich)
> und ich besitze bereits ein bike is aba für 99,- bei ebay
> ...



1.felt fällt auseinander......+
2. wozu brauchst du nen rotor? wenn du kein tripple barspin machen willst reicht nen längeres bremskabel....  
3. wenn de 2 pegs ranhaust, haste nen streetbike aus dem addict gemacht...

.....so fertisch...


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

hast du erfahrungen mit felt gemacht oder warum weist du das det auseinanderfällt?
Und gibts ne alternative zum felt?
das dare devil gibts ja nirgents mehr....


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> hast du erfahrungen mit felt gemacht oder warum weist du das det auseinanderfällt?
> Und gibts ne alternative zum felt?
> das dare devil gibts ja nirgents mehr....



sag mal junge bist du blöd.   

jetz hol dir endlich nen addict mach zwei pegs dran und fin raus was du fahren willst/kannst/bock macht

und hör blos auf mit dem felt-scheißß oder den anderen angeboten die du jeden tag rauskramst.

man dein fahren wird sich entwickeln und du wirst echt sehen was dir liegt.
aber wenn du jeden tag mit was neuem ankommst anstatt auszuprobieren dann bist du schon im vorhinein verloren und im zwei monaten willst du gameboy color pro gamer werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

ok
ok
ok

ich hohl mir addict. ach ja, da sind schohn 2 pegs ^^
trotzdem danke an alle die mir geholfen habn!


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Felt, nücht hält! Erfahrung....   fürn Anfang ok aber da nur ein paar Monate    du kannst nen gebrauchtes von mir ham für 90 ein Epic! mit ner Demolution Kurbel und Maxxis reifn... mehr kann ich da nicht sagen als Addict oder 4 Season wenn dus geld hast! Und nochmal zu all den N00bys:
Wie könnt ihr behaupten das dies und das ******** is ( kein Rotor , keine Pegs) wenn man nicht mal ein BMX gefahren ist (ein ordentliches) Das genauso wie sich jeden 2. Tag umentscheiden... Fahrt doch einfach Leute und dan drüber Disskutieren. Ist das so schwer einfach denn Leuten zu zuohören und einfach nen Addict kaufn?


----------



## moo (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> das addict is *******
> 2.is nen dirt bike (glaube ich)



Mit nem Dirt BMX kann man natürlich unmöglich Street fahren...(Achtung Ironie)
 
Und ich glaub, ob du mit nem Rotor was anfangen kannst, kannst du ebenfalls nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

das stimmt uch irgendwo, du kannst uch ohne Rotor deine Barspins machen und ich glaub kaum das du nen Quader Barspin schaffst das des verfitzt .....


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Felt, nücht hält! Erfahrung....   fürn Anfang ok aber da nur ein paar Monate    du kannst nen gebrauchtes von mir ham für 90 ein Epic! mit ner Demolution Kurbel und Maxxis reifn... mehr kann ich da nicht sagen als Addict oder 4 Season wenn dus geld hast! Und nochmal zu all den N00bys:
> Wie könnt ihr behaupten das dies und das ******** is ( kein Rotor , keine Pegs) wenn man nicht mal ein BMX gefahren ist (ein ordentliches) Das genauso wie sich jeden 2. Tag umentscheiden... Fahrt doch einfach Leute und dan drüber Disskutieren. Ist das so schwer einfach denn Leuten zu zuohören und einfach nen Addict kaufn?




jaja
du willst doch nur dein scheißß felt loswerden


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Ja und? Wenn er Anfangen will für 90 is das do ok... das kost zumal ja schon die Kurbel...


----------



## cyclon3 (8. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Felt, nücht hält! Erfahrung....   fürn Anfang ok aber da nur ein paar Monate    du kannst nen gebrauchtes von mir ham für 90 ein Epic! mit ner Demolution Kurbel und Maxxis reifn... mehr kann ich da nicht sagen als Addict oder 4 Season wenn dus geld hast! Und nochmal zu all den N00bys:
> Wie könnt ihr behaupten das dies und das ******** is ( kein Rotor , keine Pegs) wenn man nicht mal ein BMX gefahren ist (ein ordentliches) Das genauso wie sich jeden 2. Tag umentscheiden... Fahrt doch einfach Leute und dan drüber Disskutieren. Ist das so schwer einfach denn Leuten zu zuohören und einfach nen Addict kaufn?



Mehr ******** auf einen Haufen geht nicht oder?

Nur weil du nen billiges Komplettrad von Felt hast, was günstiger als ein "guter" Rahmen ist und deswegen auseinanderfällt, pauschalisierst du sofort und meinst "Felt, nücht hält!". Na super. Die bauen auch noch andere Sachen als dein Epic. Und guck dir z.b. mal Jürgen Funk an, der rockt dir mit hochwertigen Feltparts die Haare vom Sack.
Und nur weil du ein Epic gefahren bist und das ******** war, muss ein Addict gut sein??

Aja aus reinem Interesse: Wie fährst du, dass du herablassend die anderen als "N00bys" bezeichnen kannst?



> Fahrt doch einfach Leute


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Mit den N00bys mein ich nur diese Leute die nicht mal ein BMX haben und meinen dieses BMX ist ******** wie unser Freund hier der den Thread gemacht hat... Zumal woher will er überhaupt wissen was er will , wen er noch nie gefahren is? Ich meine Felt hält uch nücht bring mich dafür um aber ich bin uch andere Rahmen außer dieses Epic gefahren ... Und die Sache mit dem addict das das besser ist wird dir wohl nich nur ich sagen ! Als das Epic zumindest 100 mal besser!


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

wer sagt das ich noch nie gefahren bin?
ich hab doch 1000 mal gesagt ich habe son scheiß ebay bike!
ich jkann auch schon trix :tail whip(naja fast),bar spin, bunny hopp, back hops! also:wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten!


----------



## -Biohazard- (8. Mai 2005)

was passt nicht in die reihe ? : bunny hop , barspin, tailwhip , backhop    sry aber den tailwhip  kauf ich dir ned ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

was???
meinst du ich schaff keine backhops???


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

er meint den Tailwhip... das kauf ich dir auch nich ab... Und wer mit nem ebay bike rockt dan isses doch geil aber wir könn ja ma zusammen ne saison fahren und dan heisst es fresse halten


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

voll hong,
was glaubst du warum ich geschrieben hab fast


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

und ich interresier mich jetzt für street net flat PUNKT!


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Du kannst FAST einen Tailwhip , das möchte ich gern auf Video, thx


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

ja kann ich fast (180° oder auch mehr)


----------



## Claas_K (8. Mai 2005)

ihr müsst alle viel chilliger werden

setzt euch auf eure Räder - drauf geschissen welches ihr habt - und rockt eure Ortschaften. 

Behauptung:
Ich kann übrigens auch fast nen' Tailwhip stimmst oder stimmt es nicht ???

wenn ihr vom radeln wiederkommt könnt' ihr euch ja mal Gedanken machen.

paceClaas_K


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

ich glaub er rwedet vom tailspin........


kann dat hier ma bitte jemand schließen ? ko mt ja nur ******* bei rum......


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub er rwedet vom tailspin........
> 
> 
> kann dat hier ma bitte jemand schließen ? ko mt ja nur ******* bei rum......



richtig mein kind

der typ is voll der heinz

soll ma ne freedom lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> richtig mein kind
> 
> der typ is voll der heinz
> 
> soll ma ne freedom lesen


tjoa.... so is dat halt, man is heute ne schön entspannte saession gefahren
hat endlich nen manual to 180  übern bussteig geschafft, is voller freude, geht annen rechner schaut ins fporum und schon sinkt die freude rapide


----------



## Claas_K (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> tjoa.... so is dat halt, man is heute ne schön entspannte saession gefahren
> hat endlich nen manual to 180  übern bussteig geschafft, is voller freude, geht annen rechner schaut ins fporum und schon sinkt die freude rapide



Wenn man sich von sowas wie einem i-net forum thread die gute Laune verderben lässt, dann läuft aber sowieso was falsch. 

Ihr habt alle nicht die Ruhe weg!!! Da ich leider kein echter bmx-szene typ bin kenn' ich mich da nicht so aus. Schließen sich bmx-fahren und eine positiv, chillige "leck mich am arsch Einstellung" aus ???

paceClaas_K


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

Claas_K schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich von sowas wie einem i-net forum thread die gute Laune verderben lässt, dann läuft aber sowieso was falsch.
> 
> Ihr habt alle nicht die Ruhe weg!!! Da ich leider kein echter bmx-szene typ bin kenn' ich mich da nicht so aus. Schließen sich bmx-fahren und eine positiv, chillige "leck mich am arsch Einstellung" aus ???
> 
> paceClaas_K


das schließt sich sicherlich nicht aus, is sogar eher zwingend, wegen der ganzen kommentare von wegen schau mal hat der nen kleines fahrrad un so.


aber manchmal ärgert es einen doch, immerwieder das gleiche hier zu lesen
und niemand auch nur mal annäherungsweiese sein hirn einschaltet, bevor er einen neuen thread aufmacht, naja, egal^^


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> tjoa.... so is dat halt, man is heute ne schön entspannte saession gefahren
> hat endlich nen manual to 180  übern bussteig geschafft, is voller freude, geht annen rechner schaut ins fporum und schon sinkt die freude rapide



goile sache der trick .

wann siet man sic mal?


----------



## coyoute (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt das ich noch nie gefahren bin?
> ich hab doch 1000 mal gesagt ich habe son scheiß ebay bike!
> ich jkann auch schon trix :tail whip(naja fast),bar spin, bunny hopp, back hops! also:wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten!



ich glaub er meint den tailwhip im flatland bereich......


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

mein ich ja uch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> mein ich ja uch!!!



eisst tailspin

mittlerweile ab ich mittleid mit dir

du bist echt ne arme sau


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> goile sache der trick .
> 
> wann siet man sic mal?


wo wohnste denn? hassu icq?... meine nr steht inner sig...




			
				coyoute schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub er meint den tailwhip im flatland bereich......



zu langsam man


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wo wohnste denn? hassu icq?... meine nr steht inner sig...



icq habschh inner woche wieder .
dann adde ich dich mal.

bist du beim raffnix jam in whoothall?

da hab ich grad keine krücken mehr dann könne mer fahren.(jenachdem was so geht nach 4 wochen gips.  )


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> eisst tailspin
> 
> mittlerweile ab ich mittleid mit dir
> 
> du bist echt ne arme sau


hey, wollte mittwoch in ddorf fahren... zeit? sah grad, dass du daherkommst


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

beim raffnix? wan und wie und überhaupt?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wollte mittwoch in ddorf fahren... zeit? sah grad, dass du daherkommst




wie oben rade geändert....  

hab halt nen bein in bandagen.
müsse wer warten.
in d´dorf city fahr ich sehr oft.- ist auch sehr geil für street.


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wie oben rade geändert....
> 
> hab halt nen bein in bandagen.
> müsse wer warten.
> in d´dorf city fahr ich sehr oft.- ist auch sehr geil für street.


und ich liebe street... außer handrails


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> beim raffnix? wan und wie und überhaupt?



raffnix jam steht im dirtstreet forum.
ist in wicked woods und da mein radel von der firma kommt....


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> und ich liebe street... außer handrails



aber ich glaub ich fahr nur noch 24"


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

hä? revell gleich raffnix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hä? revell gleich raffnix?




wer saggt denn  was  von revell?


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wer saggt denn  was  von revell?


ah ah hätt ja son schimpfwort für revell sein könn, nix für ungut, aber i glaub bin nich dabei


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

hallo,
ich wollt mich bei allen ENTSCHULDIGEN , die ich genervt habe.
ich wollt ja nur fragen was es für gute street bikes gibt!
SRY SRY SRY        SRY SRY SRY                SRY              SRY  
SRY                      SRY     SRY                   SRY              SRY   
SRY                       SRY SRY                       SRY            SRY        
SRY                       SRY    SRY                        SRY     SRY     
SRY SRY SRY          SRY       SRY                         SRY           
             SRY           SRY        SRY                        SRY           
             SRY           SRY           SRY                     SRY           
SRY SRY SRY          SRY            SRY                     SRY


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich wollt mich bei allen ENTSCHULDIGEN , die ich genervt habe.
> ich wollt ja nur fragen was es für gute street bikes gibt!
> SRY SRY SRY        SRY SRY SRY                SRY              SRY
> ...


angenommen un so  

tu ma inne sufu addict, dann wirste viel zum lesen ham


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ah ah hätt ja son schimpfwort für revell sein könn, nix für ungut, aber i glaub bin nich dabei



nene der raffnix isn scheines ding .
besonders in beige gfallt er mir. *vorfreu*                    


und du jimmyboy

kauf dir echt ma ne freedom


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

DANKE!


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

wollt ich eh abbonieren


----------



## MaGarikk ! (8. Mai 2005)

Also ich kann dir mein Zweirad auch nur empfehlen !!


----------



## jimbim (8. Mai 2005)

hast au nen addict???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Nej der hatn Nova wenn ich mich recht erinnere bei 20" Waffen is seins drin


----------



## MaGarikk ! (8. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Nej der hatn Nova wenn ich mich recht erinnere bei 20" Waffen is seins drin



So siehts aus 

Aber es hilft auch, einfach mal unter dem Avatar bei *Bike *zu gucken


----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

werden novas noch hergestellt????
wenn ja gibt mal nen link zu nem guten bike shop!


PS: N E I N! ! ! ich will mir keinen nova holen, ich bleib beim addict!!!


----------



## derFisch (9. Mai 2005)

boah alles viel zu stressig hier!


----------



## MaGarikk ! (9. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> werden novas noch hergestellt????
> wenn ja gibt mal nen link zu nem guten bike shop!
> 
> 
> PS: N E I N! ! ! ich will mir keinen nova holen, ich bleib beim addict!!!




Hää ?Ja sicher werden die noch hergestellt !Und es gibt jedes Jahr ne Neuaflage !

Und wenn du gute Bikes bzw Parts brauchst, guck mal HIER ...Aber ich glaube das Addict hamse nicht da, musste mal gucken ...


----------

